# targus wireless mouse



## luminary9 (Jul 9, 2012)

I cant get my wireless mouse to link to my hp mini laptop. I went to the targus site but could not locate any driver downloads for the model#amw2507us wireless mouse. my operating system is windows 7 starter. Can any one help me so I dont have to purchase a new mouse?


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Targus don't supply any drivers for there wireless mice because they are built into Windows 7, as is true for most brands of wireless mice. The 'nano' wireless transceiver conforms to a common standard so it only needs a 'generic' Microsoft wireless driver.

There are some troubleshooting pointers here: Troubleshoot a wireless mouse that does not function correctly

And, of course, it's not impossible for the mouse or the transceiver to be faulty.


----------

